# Fetus measuring small for gestational age



## exxohhashh

so i went in at 20 weeks for my level II (anatomy) u/s. After it was done the doctor told me my daughter was measuring about 10 days small for her gestational age. The doctor did not know why this would be happening because first i am 18, there are no markers for any chromosomal disorders, and everything with her body besides her size looks fine. and i had 2 other u/s at 12 and 16 weeks and her size was right on with her gestational age so it had nothing to do with my due date is off. so she told me i would have to come back in a month for another u/s to measure if she is growing. and if she is still measuring small, im not sure if she means smaller then 10 days behind, i might have the possibility of getting an amnio performed to rule out any chromosomal disorders. i am now 23 weeks 4 days and this thursday is the follow up u/s for her growth and im so nervous that she will be behind even more meaning something is wrong. did anyone else have this happen to them and if so what was the outcome? 
Additional info:
1. i had quad screening at 16 weeks and came out negative.
2. smoked up to 4 months (at first heavily) then cut down to about 3 a day and then quit at 20 weeks fully
3. I am 5 '1 and weighed 120 pounds before i got pregnant and at 20 weeks i only gained 9 pounds. however my boyfriend is 6Ft and very big athletic played college football linebacker so he is big. he was also 10 pounds 2 ounces when he was born and i was 6 pounds.
4. i also found out i had bv at 19 weeks and got treated for it. 

i dont know if any of these things can play a factor in why she is smaller


----------



## jodiex

hiya i had the same problem as u. when i went for my 28 week check up (i was 29 weeks tho) she measured my stomach and i only measured23 weeks! she sent me up the hospital for a scan nd it confirmed that my baby was small for dates nd also that my fluid was low. i had steroids at31 weeks nd they tld me not 2 expect to go over 35 weeks. he was measuring 6 weeks behind all the way thru. i was tiny carrying tho nd only put on 5 lbs!!! i had to be monitered 3 times a week. nd i had scans all the time. they induced me at 38 weeks because the baby wasnt under ne stress until then. nd he weighed 4lb 15 ( the size of an average 32 weeks old fetus) but when he was born he didnt need ne help nd i was allowed 2 go home the next day. ive seen a consultant and he agreed that they didnt get my dates wrong. nd that i must carry small babies . hes now 9 weeks old nd weighs nearly 11lb. i wuldnt wurry bout your baby measuring 10 days small, they always give u 2 weeks either way neway. just curious did they mention nefing bout ur fluis levels? 

p.s. soz 4 the essay but i just wanted you 2 no that even if your baby is small its nothing 2 wurry about nd they say that smaller babies come on better. hth. xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

i really wouldn't put too much into the EFW by ultrasound. They told me 1 week before I had my little girl that she was 8 lbs 4 oz, going to be over 9 lbs @ delivery...I had her and she was a whopping 7 lbs 2.5 oz. So try not to stress too much about it. I had low fluid from 35 weeks on so maybe that had something to do with it, not sure. I delivered @ 38 wks on the dot. And please don't take this the wrong way, but maybe the smoking has a little bit to do with it as it does limit oxygen carried through the placenta? Oh, and as far as size...they say that babies are closer to mommy's birth weight than daddy's. (Wasn't true in our case as hubby and I were both almost 9 lbs, but then again we were both a couple days over due too so maybe it was who knows lol)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yep, baby was measuring under their scale at 20 weeks- had scan at 22 weeks and was given the option of a amnio, we refused ( downs results was 1,3000) and no other markers seem for anything so was scanned again at 34 weeks- baby had made good progress and all was fine other than a 2mm shortness in the legs - nitmuch to worry about but consultant said she wants to do another scan next week with the aim of induction at 37 weeks, I've said that I will only be induced if baby hasn't grown or there is a risk to leave her in there full after 37 weeks 

Some of the things you have mentioned could be factors that hasn't helps the growth but they will keep an eye on you x


----------



## lil-star

At my 21 weeks scan baby was measuring 18 weeks, at my 17 week scan it was right on target so I got a bit of a fright. They offered me an amnio test but I refused too because they odds went from 1:700 to 1:100 for miscarriage.I was told baby wouldnt survive and just to wait. 2 more scans and same thing but last week it has showed continued growth, still measuring nearly 3.5 weeks small, which is small enough to call severe IUGR. Because I refused the amnio they are just going to monitor closely although they say they couldnt see any markers for any syndrome but you just dont know. 
As long as your baby is showing growth they wont be as worried but it's still an awful worry on the mother.


----------



## disneyfan1984

The estimates aren't always accurate. At 38 weeks we were told that ours would be about 6 1/2 lbs - she came out at 7 lbs 9 oz!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## exxohhashh

i went in a couple weeks ago. and everything was fine. she is still measuring behind but in the 4 week period that they monitored she grew perfectly. looks like she is just a small baby.


----------



## disneyfan1984

That's good!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I had my little girl 4 weeks early in the end and was small for her dates but was healthy and didn't need to go into special care


----------

